# Zaskar: Welches ist der beste/schönste Jahrgang?



## Rahbari (22. März 2013)

Der Zaskar ist der "kultigste" GT-Rahmen. Offiziell gibt es ihn seit 1990. 

Einfach zum SpaÃ an der Freude: welches Modelljahr ist der Beste? U-Brake, konifiziert, Gusset oben/unten, CNC, Gewicht, Farbe etc. 

Habe mich derzeit in diese geilen Ausfallenden des 98er LE verguckt. 






(C) Yidaki

Hier nochmal Kingmoes hervorragende Zusammenstellung:



kingmoe schrieb:


> (...) Ferner mÃ¶chte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es ab bestimmten RahmengrÃ¶Ãen sowohl unter dem Oberrohr, als auch unter dem Unterrohr Gussets gab. Das ist JahrgangsunabhÃ¤ngig! AuÃerdem ist beim genauen Studium der Unterlagen eine uns alle seit Jahren quÃ¤lende Frage endlich beantwortet worden: Ja, es gibt in einigen JahrgÃ¤ngen DEFINITIV einen UNTERSCHIED zwischen ZASKAR und ZASKAR LE!!! Einige neuere JahrgÃ¤nge unterscheiden sich beim Finish (CNC-Rahmenteile). Ãltere JahrgÃ¤nge scheinen aber tatsÃ¤chlich nur in der Ausstattung zu variieren. Das hat uns ja auch mal ein ehemaliger GT-Mitarbeiter bestÃ¤tigt, dass grundsÃ¤tzlich geplant war, das âLEâ als Rahmenset und das ânormaleâ Zaskar als Komplettbike zu verkaufen (mit demselben Rahmen) â Was natÃ¼rlich niemanden (Importeure, Shops) daran hinderte, auch âLEâ-Modelle als Komplettbike ins Programm aufzunehmen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousa (22. März 2013)

Die Version mit den gefrästen Ausfahlenden find ich definitiv auch das schönste Modell. 

Allerdings gibt es auch eine Version (keine Ahnung von wann) mit einer kleinen Aluplatte anstatt ein Röhrchen *unten* hinter dem Tretlager. Die Version find ich auch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2013)

1997 Zaskar LE. Grün eloxiert. In 18Zoll. Da würde ich in die Knie gehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. März 2013)

Ich find den purple Eloxierten am schönsten


----------



## Rahbari (22. März 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 1997 Zaskar LE. Grün eloxiert. In 18Zoll. Da würde ich in die Knie gehen.


 
Wow! Aber die CNC Ausfallenden sehen nach 98er LE aus.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. März 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Wow! Aber die CNC Ausfallenden sehen nach 98er LE aus.



Der gezeigte ist definitiv ein 97er, im August produziert. Aber auch wenn er von 98 wäre, wäre es mir Rille!


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 1997 zaskar le. Grün eloxiert. In 18zoll. Da würde ich in die knie gehen.



19" :d


----------



## Kruko (26. März 2013)

Einen klaren Favoriten habe ich nicht. Hauptsache Elox

Ob nun grün, violett, türkis, inkblue oder rot ist dabei egal.

Aber hatte nicht jeder Jahrgang seine Reize.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. März 2013)

2001er Race in blau/gelb!


----------



## vorwaerts (27. März 2013)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> 2001er Race in blau/gelb!



Hehe, in Verbindung mit Deinem Avatar sollte dass dann eigentlich von 1967 sein, wenn es denn blau gelb ist 

Ansonsten mag ich die LEs aus den späten 90ern mit den gefrästen Teilen sehr gerne. Besonders dann, wenn die Farbe nicht so häufig ist.
Mein eigenes mag ich aber - wahrscheinlich naturgemäß - auch, auch wenn es nur ein "normales" Zaskar in ballburnished ist...


----------



## der_ulmer (27. März 2013)

Also mir sind die früheren die liebsten, ohne die gefrästen Teile und das ovalisierte Unterrohr aber definitiv ohne U-Brake, also ab 93 ... Außerdem gefallen mir die früheren Gussets bzw Verstärkungen zw. den Streben besser. 

Bei den Farben fehlt natürlich schwarz elox ;-)

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. März 2013)

schöne fragestellung! ich hatte zaskar modelle von anfang bis ende 90er in bb, türkis ano, rot ano und lackiert. der für mich schönste ist der, den ich immer noch habe. der 96er rot eloxiert zaskar le




GT_wb_zaskar-96_seite von ver.sus auf Flickr




GT_wb_zaskar-96_wunsch2 von ver.sus auf Flickr

auch wenn das viele hier anders sehen werden, gehört ich die erste carbonversion von 2008, das zaskar carbon team in matt-/ glanzschwarz auch zu den schönsten zaskars. für mich eins der schönsten carbonhardtails überhaupt. freue mich immer noch, dass ich nach langer suche eins bekommen habe 




zaskar_carbon team_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr




zaskar_carbon team_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Das schönste Zaskar ist natürlch das 2013er 9r Carbon:


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. März 2013)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> 2001er Race in blau/gelb!




http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/3/4/8/4/_/large/Zaskarreloaded1.jpg?0


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. April 2013)

93 Zaskar in türkis

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250153

ich glaube, bei späteren Zaskars in türkis fallen dunkler aus und gehen mehr ins blau


----------



## Rahbari (18. April 2013)

Da so viele den grünen Elox toll finden: Der in den Berliner ebay-Kleinanzeigen von 2012 ist noch erhältlich.


----------



## Andcream (20. April 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/3/4/8/4/_/large/Zaskarreloaded1.jpg?0



Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raule83 (20. Mai 2013)

bei den eloxierten find ich nur inkblue schick,

ansonsten die 2001er Race in blau/gelb und rot/schwarz

@ salzbrezel: deine beiden Rahmen stehen hier immer noch, wurden wie versprochen nie getrennt  nur finde ich keine gabel, die farblich passt


----------



## Bullfighter (20. Mai 2013)

Vom Rahmen her gefallen mir die alten mit dem Gusset unter dem Oberrohr am besten, 
weil ich finds schöner wenn Oberrohr und Unterrohr die gleiche Form haben.
So wie mein Türkises Zaskar LE.
Aber von der Farbe her ist das Zaskar "Cosmic Sunrise" das schönste.






Bilder von Davidbelize
Bei so einen Rahmen würde ich echt ne Ausnahme machen.


----------



## Mailman80 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
seit heute auch angemeldet....und gestern mein Zaskar "20th Anniversary" Aufbau fertig...für mich der schönste 

Jetzt sollte es nur noch mit Regen aufhören....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Juni 2013)

Too many to Consider, but the original must be the favorite or maybe the original 2008 Olympic carbon rig?


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, mein Herz gehört dem hier, und das seit 1994






Obwohl das 98er in Mango vom Ältesten auch ganz fein ist und mit Federgabel ganz gut geht.


----------



## Lousa (31. März 2014)

gestern poliert, lecker 

Zaskar LE, 98er Modell, gebrutzelt 09/97


----------



## ceo (3. April 2014)




----------



## Mintia (4. April 2014)

Jenau! 
Die '98er, '99er LE Jahrgänge mit den wundervollen CNC Brücken am Hinterbau - da gab es aber anscheinend leider auch etliche LE's, die keine CNC Brücke zwischen den Kettenstreben hatten... warum auch immer.


----------



## eddy 1 (6. April 2014)

Ich finde für mich den 94er Ballburnished am besten ist einfach das Zaskar und war damals mein erster highend Rahmen

Am schönsten finde ich den 96er in dunkel türkis und 16 zoll (18er ist meine Größe)


----------

